# كل اللهجات : الشرط / الجملة الشرطية



## jawad-dawdi

الشرط في اللهجة المغربية كما يلي

أمثلة

إحفظ دروسك، تنجح في الإمتحان = احفظ دروسك، تنجح ف لمتحان
إذا حفظت دروسك، ستنجح في الإمتحان = إيلا حفظتِ دروسك، غتنجح ف لمتحان
لو حفظت دروسك، لنجحت في الإمتحان = كون حفظتِ دروسك، كون نجحتِ ف لمتحان
لو كنت حفظت دروسك، لكنت قد نجحت في الأمتحان = كون كنتِ حفظتِ دروسك كون راك نجحتِ ف لمتحان

كيف يكون الشرط في لهجتك
​


----------



## Linolenic

بالعامية الأردنية:
احفظ دروسك، تنجح في الامتحان = احفظ دروسك، بتنجح بالامتحان
أو
(في الامتحان)​إذا حفظت دروسك، ستنجح في الامتحان = إذا (إزا) حفظت دروسك، رح تنجح بالامتحان​لو حفظت دروسك، لـنجحت في الامتحان = لو حفظت دروسك، لـنجحت بالامتحان
لو كنت حفظت دروسك، لـكنت قد نجحت في الأمتحان = لو كنت حفظت دروسك كان نجحت بالامتحان​


----------

